# Endocervical curettage with dilation of cervix



## lnbryant (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi! I need help! Insurance is denying our use of 57505 endocervical curettage and 57800 dilation of cervical canal. I've only had my CPC for 3 months now and am confused. According to an extremely outdated (2004) surgical reference guide that my doctor uses, it states that when 57505 is done, you may bill separately for a paracervical block (64435 was also denied on this claim) and dilation of the cervix.
Any thoughts on this? Should I just give it up?
Also- my know it all physician needs a new book that will give us up to date information on what is included in these codes (like a specialty reference), anyone have suggestions as to the best one?
Thank you so much!
-Lindsey


----------



## bonnyr (Mar 10, 2010)

Refer to the 2010 CPT book.  It describes 57500 as biopsy of the cervix, single or multiple, with or w/o fulguration. You can show him the descriptions and go from there.  Good luck.


----------



## lnbryant (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, it was 57505, sorry.


----------



## christine burnes (Mar 17, 2010)

*coder ob/gyn*

Hello,

Per the coding companion reference guide for OB/GYN cpt code 57800 is inclusive to the procedure 57505.   Therefore, not separately payable per CCI. It also states that the paracervical block 64435 is considered an inherent part of the surgical package therefore, not separately payable.

All you can bill for is the 57505.
Hope this helps.  I would definitely recommend the OB/GYN coding companion as a good tool to have on hand.
good luck
Chris


----------

